# HAAD exam for Occupational Therapists OT



## Nasamo

Hello,
is anybody there who passed the HAAD exam for OTs in Abu Dhabi? I will have it on Thursday and no idea what they will ask, how difficult it is or how long it will take?
Any further information about the HAAD exam would be highly appreciated.

nasamo


----------



## mumOT

*HAAD for OT*

Hello. 
I have my HAAD occupational therapy exam in a month. Can anyone help me regarding the type of questions asked?
Thanks!!


----------



## busybee2

be aware that quite often it can take months if not years for the haad licence to come thru


----------



## andynz

Hi Mumot and Nasamo.
I too have the HAAD exam in a couple of weeks. I am trying to find out what it involves but it's proving to be a real challenge. How did it go for you? I would greatly appreciate any information you have on what it involves.
Many thanks.
Andy


----------

